
How do you bash? – A tool idea to help shell users - thelambostory
https://medium.com/@thelamborghinistory/how-do-you-bash-621e2aa899d
======
edmanet
Something like commandlinefu?

[http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse](http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse)

~~~
thelambostory
Yes, pretty much what I was looking for. Although I personally wouldn't use
that just because of the design. I also use that hackerish "homebrew" optics
for my terminal, but I actually can't get used to it anywhere else than in
there.

However, I guess I have some minor differences in mind (like a different
layout and other voting system), but it's probably not enough to justify the
creation of a new tool.

